# Checking out areas this weekend!



## ntonge (Oct 15, 2008)

We want to move to Spain in the New Year. We have more or less decided on being close to the Malaga area, my husband travels with his business alot and being close to an airport will be a priority. We'll be renting until we're happy with the move.

I'll be travelling with my 16 year old son, renting a car with GPS and driving around. We'll staying in local hotels (Sol Andalucia maybe, haven't booked yet!). I'm planning on staying close to Alhaurin de la Torre, Alhaurin el Grande and Coin area for a day or so and also the coastal area of Nerja, Torrox, Almunecar.

I would like to take a look at the international school in Cartama and in Almunecar (haven't organised that yet!) 

I would welcome any advice on how we can get the most from this research trip.

Thanks

Niamh x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ntonge said:


> We want to move to Spain in the New Year. We have more or less decided on being close to the Malaga area, my husband travels with his business alot and being close to an airport will be a priority. We'll be renting until we're happy with the move.
> 
> I'll be travelling with my 16 year old son, renting a car with GPS and driving around. We'll staying in local hotels (Sol Andalucia maybe, haven't booked yet!). I'm planning on staying close to Alhaurin de la Torre, Alhaurin el Grande and Coin area for a day or so and also the coastal area of Nerja, Torrox, Almunecar.
> 
> ...


When you coming to visit?? My son is at Sunlands school in Cartama and I'm 5 minutes from Sol Andaluc. If you want any help, I'm happy to meet up and have a chat and show you round - it'll give me summat to do!! 

Jo x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

ntonge said:


> We want to move to Spain in the New Year. We have more or less decided on being close to the Malaga area, my husband travels with his business alot and being close to an airport will be a priority. We'll be renting until we're happy with the move.
> 
> **So far so good. renting - 100% agree and Málaga is probably the best Spanish airport for connections - especially if it is back to UK (Barcelona and Palma de Maalorca are two options)
> 
> ...


**If you are coming this weekend, you will need to organise visits/interviews etc at the school in advance. I am sure they will not be available "on demand"

Shout if you have any specific questions 

*Os deseo mucha suerte

Regards 

Steve


----------



## ntonge (Oct 15, 2008)

jojo said:


> When you coming to visit?? My son is at Sunlands school in Cartama and I'm 5 minutes from Sol Andaluc. If you want any help, I'm happy to meet up and have a chat and show you round - it'll give me summat to do!!
> 
> Jo x


Thanks so much, would love to meet up, I arrive on thurs evening and I've just arranged to visit the school on friday at 11am, then I'm free to meet up after that. I have no other arrangements made so let me know what suits you.

Cheers

Niamh


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ntonge said:


> Thanks so much, would love to meet up, I arrive on thurs evening and I've just arranged to visit the school on friday at 11am, then I'm free to meet up after that. I have no other arrangements made so let me know what suits you.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Niamh


Of course I forgot I'm going to a funeral in the UK on Friday, but I will be back Saturday morning, shame, cos Friday would have been good, I could have met you at the school or summat. So maybe I could come over to Sol Andaluci perhaps Saturfay pm for a coffee????? By the way, do not be put off by the track to the school, its a bit bumpy and muddy - once inside that school is second to none and I highly recommend it. My son Jack is no longer a "shrinking violet", but a clever, bright and interesting chap with a new confidence

Jo


----------



## ntonge (Oct 15, 2008)

jojo said:


> Of course I forgot I'm going to a funeral in the UK on Friday, but I will be back Saturday morning, shame, cos Friday would have been good, I could have met you at the school or summat. So maybe I could come over to Sol Andaluci perhaps Saturfay pm for a coffee????? By the way, do not be put off by the track to the school, its a bit bumpy and muddy - once inside that school is second to none and I highly recommend it. My son Jack is no longer a "shrinking violet", but a clever, bright and interesting chap with a new confidence
> 
> Jo


That sounds great, let me know what time suits you on sat and we'll see you then


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

About 4 ish??? Will you have your kids with you, cos I'll have mine and maybe they can all learn a thing or two?? Look at my profile pic to recognise me!

If anyone else who's in this area is around then, maybe they could come too - plenty of advice and stuff!??

Jo


----------



## ntonge (Oct 15, 2008)

jojo said:


> About 4 ish??? Will you have your kids with you, cos I'll have mine and maybe they can all learn a thing or two?? Look at my profile pic to recognise me!
> 
> If anyone else who's in this area is around then, maybe they could come too - plenty of advice and stuff!??
> 
> Jo


Sounds great, I'll just have my 16 year old with me. I'll be keeping an eye out for you, looking forward to it

Niamh


----------

